

Google's Dremel: Interactive Analysis of Web-Scale Datasets - yarapavan
http://www.google.com/buzz/goog.research.buzz/WsARqxc7d7R/Dremel-Interactive-Analysis-of-Web-Scale-Datasets

======
yarapavan
Link to VLDB'10 Paper: <http://sergey.melnix.com/pub/melnik_VLDB10.pdf>

